# Jerry Howell's High Speed spindle



## steamer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Just bought these plans ....a very simple build....so I'll be working on a new set of high speed choppers for my old VanNorman #12, which only turns at 1440 rpm ...MAX!

Looking for motor information and specifically power supply info from those of you who have built one....any suggestions?

I'm already watching Surplus Center.....

Dave


----------



## steamer (Nov 10, 2010)

Surplus Center has a 28V 1/25th HP motor that seems about right.....




Item# 10-1674 

Our Price $18.99

 1/25 HP 28 VDC MOTOR

201 In Stock




About Our Products






This Item is on pg. 139 
of our 2010 CATALOG 
Click here to view PDF page 

QTY  

Calculate Domestic Shipping & Handling Estimate 
Ship Method Zip Code    
 UPS Ground Priority Mail UPS 3-Day UPS 2-Day UPS Next Day   $11.99  







28 Volt DC PM Motor

New LEESON. Permanent magnet motor. Use for small blowers, pumps, etc. Made for 28 VDC, will run at reduced speed at 24 VDC.
SPECIFICATIONSHP 1/25
Voltage 28 DC
Amps 1.8
RPM 4200
Reversible
 Duty continuous
Mount face 1-1/4" sq.
Shaft 5/16" diam. x 1-1/2"
Size 2-3/8" diam. x 4-5/8"
Shpg. 3 lbs.


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Dave,
I also built one of Jerry's high speed spindles. I ordered a 24 volt motor from Surplus Center and built my mounting bracket around it. After buying and building I found another one motor from them that had a little more rpm so I bought that one (cheap). I was able to use my original bracket with a little slotting etc. As for a power supply, I went to the trusty old Ebay and found an extremely nice 24 volt supply for about $35.00 as I recall. Not having the right sized collet to hold it into the spindle I has to get one of those also. I think all in all I have about $90.00 tied up in it (includes shipping for parts). It works great. When using it I put my mill spindle in the lowest speed so I don't get any movement from it and oh by the way, do what Jerry suggests when using it, unplug your main spindle electric supply!!!! A couple of times I inadvertently reached up to my start button from habit. 
George
P.S. here's the link to mine.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=8461.0


----------



## steamer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi ya George,

I thought I saw a post on this once before....

I think I am going to shave it down to 5/8" as that is the biggest collet the VN takes...Jerry claims that is possible in the plans, but I will reduce the main bore to .344 to help keep the wall thickness up.

I already rewired the mill to have seperate feed and spindle controls.

I will be putting a lockout on the main spindle, so the main spindle can't be turned on.... ;D

How big a endmill can you turn with a single belt?

I would like to run up to 3/16" but Jerry thinks It should be done with 2 belts...no issue either way.....what say you?

How many amps does your motor draw....if you know?

Thanks!



Dave


----------



## steamer (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Pat,

I am sure that a Dremel tool and the associated bracket would not be anywhere near as stiff as this rig.  Strength is not the issue here, rigidity is.

Dave


----------



## steamer (Nov 13, 2010)

Got the body done tonight...I'll start on the spindle tomorrow....
I took some pictures...but I'll post them tomorrow......

Dave


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi Dave,
Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner. I don't know what the amperage is on the one motor because there is no data plate on it. The other motor says it's 5 watts, which at 24 volts would equal .2 amps, I guess. I have one heavy 'O' ring on mine and it will pull a .187 end mill Ok. I tried it in brass, about .06 deep and it slowed down but still cut. 
George


----------



## steamer (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks George!

I'll leave it at 1 1/8" O-ring then....

I shortened the body by about .100 as I have a little more hanging out of the collet than a Bridgeport does.....

We will see....Nice to get the VanNorman running again!

Dave


----------



## steamer (Nov 27, 2010)

gaining on it......








Spindle begining






Dave


----------



## steamer (Nov 28, 2010)

OK spindle is done except for the 3 4-40 holes for the mount.

Turns nice.....its a little bugger to keep the run-out down.  Turned the spindle on a .1875 stub mandrel and a tailstock center to keep the ID/OD taper to a minimum.

Dave


----------

